# Prompt Book Blocking Diagrams, Left or Right Page?



## Chris Chapman (Jan 25, 2013)

When I got my formal Stage Management training in college, we used the Lawrence Stern book, and then when I worked with Equity Stage Management I used the same format, script on the right hand page, blocking diagram/notes on the left hand page.
I never really thought about what goes where in my prompt book when I set it up.

Recently it was brought to my attention how more efficient it is in rehearsal for the blocking diagram/notes page to be on whatever page you are "handed" for easier notation. So for a Right handed SM, the Blocking Diagram/Notes is on the right hand page, and for a lefty it would be on the left. This is one of those "duh" moments that struck me as making perfect sense.

Has anyone really run into a pro/con for this setup? As a righty, I noticed that I was always bringing my writing hand across the script for note taking. I've been doing this for 25 some odd years and it never occurred to me.


----------



## LightingMike (Jan 31, 2013)

I learned this trick about 10 years a go, and I love it. I think it is easier to keep my eyes on script while writing. This is also how I am now teaching my high school students this way, and they like it as well. If someone out there has not tried I would suggest doing so.


----------

